# Please help... awful battery life with AOKP



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Hear me out and read though this, i need, and am begging for, help and i want to stay on a custom ROM, but if my problems persist im going back to stock.

So when i rooted my original nexus (about a month after release) i was running i think milestone 3 and was getting GREAT battery life. I'm talkin like 3 hours of on screen time no matter how long the thing was turned on. Usually about 16 hours or so off charge before i'd have to charge it, with that much on screen time. I went to utah and my buddy dropped my phone in the snow, after that i swear things were never the same. it seems now this was a placebo. i was on around build 23. i switched to liquid - no difference. Battery was lasting about 6-7 hours with maximum of 2 hours of on screen time. I replaced the battery, this didn't help. I switched back to AOKP and was using the black exodus because the black pixels _supposedly _use less battery.. this didn't help..

finally decided it was time to go back to best buy and get a new phone, and a new battery. Got the new phone and battery and ran on stock for about a week. Man this thing was great! 16 hours off charge again with 3 hours of on screen time, boy i was happier than a pig in mud. BTW this was rooted, just on the stock rom/kernel.

Figured hell it's time to put AOKP back on my phone! Flashed the following:

*404 Radio *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]IMM76K *| *[/background]*CDMA Radio Version | FC04 **LTE Radio Version- FC05*
http://synibox.info/...4.0.4Radios.zip

*AOKP Build 40*
http://goo-inside.me...ro_build-40.zip

*GAPPS 20120429*
http://goo.im/gapps/...0429-signed.zip

*Leankernel Minimalistic 3.9.0*
http://imoseyon.host...6-230gnexus.zip

After 3 days of testing, i've concluded that i am back to square one with this shit battery life! this is driving me INSANE!!! i don't want to say that i _hate_ stock, but i'd love to keep rolling with AOKP. It seems like the problem here is that my phone will NOT go into deep sleep. that's what the problem was before, the phone was just constantly draining.

I've included some screenshots to help, but here are my current settings.. 20% brightness with auto turned off, NFC off, governor on conservative with 350mhz min and 920mhz max, all screen sounds and lock sound off, vibration is off, no haptic feedback, and this has been tested on and off wifi which didn't make a difference. keep in mind that i was running the same brightness setting stock, and i SHOULDN'T have to change anything just becuase im running a custom rom if i was getting that good of performance on stock.























































Please help, if i have to go back to stock, i will... but this is complete BS to me and is irritating me to no end. If anything i should be getting better performance with a custom deodexed rom and kernel...


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

1. "Search button". Use it. There are a ton of battery related threads out there.

2. Don't be so shy as to just try liquid and aokp. Go try other Roms out there. (Not endorsing anyone In particular) try axiom, gummy, viscious etc. Each phone is different and can handle different in terms of which ROM it favors. Maybe a stock kernel for those will run better then you previous.

All in all try 1 first. If you still got nothing go to 2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

that doesn't help me at all, i can search as much as i want but i don't feel like i'm going to find anything i don't already know.... and i don't feel like i need to try anything else when i've seen screenshots from people using these ROMs with the performance i'm looking for. i appreciate the response, but please try to offer some beneficial information here, not looking for smart ass comments.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Doesn't look THAT bad to me.
Screen time is what's going to eat your battery.
You're screen is on for 1.4 hours...
40% left...
The remaining 15% holders are liars (in my experience) and equal out to ~25%.
So you're at about 2.45 hours screen time?
Not bad, by my standards.

Maybe keep your phone in your pocket for more than 30 seconds.
That's what's eating your battery...not the Rom.

Edit:
Oh, and your awake bar looks fine. So you aren't holding any wakelocks that you shouldn't be having.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Maybe keep your phone in your pocket for more than 30 seconds.
> That's what's eating your battery...not the Rom.


This this this, a thousand times this 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

agreed. screen on time is the major killer in battery life...i can go from 100% to nothing in 4 hours, but i can guarantee my screen on time will be about 2.25 hours.

doesn't look like anything is keeping you awake with partial wakelocks either. seems pretty good to me.

i have 2 suggestions.....download CPU spy and see if your phone is going into deep sleep.

then i would suggest changing the kernel. i have always had pretty good battery life on Franko's Kernels.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> that doesn't help me at all, i can search as much as i want but i don't feel like i'm going to find anything i don't already know.... and i don't feel like i need to try anything else when i've seen screenshots from people using these ROMs with the performance i'm looking for. i appreciate the response, but please try to offer some beneficial information here, not looking for smart ass comments.


So let's get serious for a minute because you think I'm a smart ass. The fact that you go off of other peoples screenshots for battery life and don't even try them yourself is just stupid. Just because one person gets bad battery life doesn't mean yours will, get it? Not all phones are created equal and neither are the things people do with them for that said battery life. So don't get all up in arms over my smartass response when I gave you beneficial information along with a golden fact for you to maybe search sometimes.

How about that eh, beneficial enough?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Had to let some stuff out in my earlier post ^

Try a kernel change. My phone ran best on Francos milestone 2 which was a while ago over the new ones. I would even go as far to say under volt but people normally have issues afterwards with doing so.

The only other thing I'd say would be go half brightness. I know that takes away about 3 hours of battery life at full.

..and I just now saw what Turdbogls wrote. So I kinda reiterated what he said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nothing looks too out of the ordinary to me. Instagram seems a little high, but if you uploaded anything, that could be why. Same with Facebook, but again, depends on how much you used it. I think you should be getting more screen on time than that, especially underclocked to 920.

On second thought/look, I'm almost guaranteeing that it is your reception! You have no bars in some pics & 1 bar in others. My settings are in the link in my signature, as well as some battery life examples at the bottom. Good reception, I can get 5 hours screen. Bad reception, I get like 1.5 hours screen. Reception is key!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with juba, you've got decent life. Keep it up and just keep stuff off that you aren't using- Bluetooth, GPS, 4g, keep the screen super dim, I turn off haptic feedback and use kernel settings to turn system vibrate way down, and keep all my volumes low.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

maybe i chose a bad time to take these screenshots, and you all think im a retard lol. even though my screen was on that long, my battery was just constantly draining like it wasn't when it was on stock. idk, i think im just gonna go back to stock and suck it up. i've tried and tried again and just can't seem to get that (what it seems to me) buttery smooth stock performance and battery life.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Stock WILL give u better battery life.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CM9 keeps things stable and fairly close to stock in terms of experimenting if you wish to have a stock alternative + some extra features versus bleeding edge development.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just pick up CM9, breh.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

